# Next PM



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Or leader of the conservative party at least.
Who would you think should take up the post

I think Andrea Leadsom would be the best person at this moment in time


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Theresa may ?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3658322/A-guide-Conservative-leadership-contenders.html


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

I like Andrea. I found her very calming during the referendum debates and she seems to be switched on. Apparently she was a stockbroker before turning to politics. Gove allegedly doesn't want the job and I'm unsure about Boris as I think the public see him as a joker. Regardless I think it has to be somebody who wanted to leave but that's just me


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

None of them ideally....I'd be pleased if all the Eton luvvies dropped off the face of the earth.

I couldn't even pick out of any of them, it would be a case of who is the lesser of the two evils.....


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

labradrk said:


> None of them ideally....I'd be pleased if all the Eton luvvies dropped off the face of the earth.
> 
> I couldn't even pick out of any of them, it would be a case of who is the lesser of the two evils.....


Well said! couldn't have put it better myself.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

labradrk said:


> None of them ideally....I'd be pleased if all the Eton luvvies dropped off the face of the earth.
> 
> I couldn't even pick out of any of them, it would be a case of who is the lesser of the two evils.....


Yes me too, well said.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Someone has suggested Jeremy Clarckson


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Noooooooooooo . he'd go round punching everyone. 

Jeremy Paxman . he wouldn't stand for any nonsense from anyone.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

If I could choose: Priti Patel.


----------



## Golden memories (Jun 10, 2016)

Ali g


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Harry Potter.
Now we need magic. Time reversing clock.

But really it should be Boris. He led people into it and is very clever guy so now can sort out this mess?

He is responsible for it.
He talked the talk.
He now needs to walk the walk.
It was so easy to be back seat driver.
So now the wheel should be his!!!

BJ and his sidekick Gove!!!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Dave Courtney.

And why not.

We've had every other type of crooked gangster running the country it's about time we had a celebrity.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

BORIS JOHNSON FOR PM MAKE ENGLAND GREAT AGAIN


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I would prefer Michael Gove and will vote for him over Boris if it comes down to those two but if its true he won't stand and its between Boris and another then I'm undecided.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I would prefer Michael Gove and will vote for him over Boris if it comes down to those two but if its true he won't stand and its between Boris and another then I'm undecided.


I quite like Boris but I'm not sure if he is fit for the job of Prime Minister. As you said, Michael Gove could be good.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

If everyone runs away screaming we can always count on Corbyn and his staying power.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

cheekyscrip said:


> If everyone runs away screaming we can always count on Corbyn and his staying power.


I reckon you can count on Corbyn until tomorrow morning after his meeting with Tom Watson.....


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

cheekyscrip said:


> If everyone runs away screaming we can always count on Corbyn and his staying power.


I thought Corbyn was resigning? I heard that over 50 Labour MPs signed a petition prompting him to resign. I'm not sure where I saw that and I'm not sure whether it was a trustworthy source.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

stuaz said:


> I reckon you can count on Corbyn until tomorrow morning after his meeting with Tom Watson.....


I think he might actually sit in empty bench " all by myself"... Chained to it...just in case...
No one can fault him on lack of determination.
I would give him 7 out of 10 on his campaign to Remain.

Wish though he showed it a bit earlier.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

FeelTheBern said:


> BORIS JOHNSON FOR PM MAKE ENGLAND GREAT AGAIN


The more I look at Boris Johnson and Donald Trump the more I'm inclined to think they're father and son. They're so alike.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Zaros said:


> The more I look at Boris Johnson and Donald Trump the more I'm inclined to think they're father and son. They're so alike.


Illuminati confirmed?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

FeelTheBern said:


> Illuminati confirmed?


I wouldn't really know about that but I'd definitely say they were both reptiles


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Zaros said:


> The more I look at Boris Johnson and Donald Trump the more I'm inclined to think they're father and son. They're so alike.


Ya don't say?
















But think how well they would get along....


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Considering other parties obsolete or imploding can we, as to have some choice, be able to vote in next election for
Tory XXL or Tory Light?


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

i thinking May will get it
the other are making plan to stop Boris getting it


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

CanIgoHome said:


> *i thinking May will get it*
> the other are making plan to stop Boris getting it


Oh please don't say that.


----------



## raebhoop (Aug 9, 2009)

kimthecat said:


> Theresa may ?


Or may not........


----------



## raebhoop (Aug 9, 2009)

Whoops!


----------



## raebhoop (Aug 9, 2009)

kimthecat said:


> Theresa may ?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3658322/A-guide-Conservative-leadership-contenders.html


----------



## raebhoop (Aug 9, 2009)

SORRY....GOT HICCUPS!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

FeelTheBern said:


> I thought Corbyn was resigning? I heard that over 50 Labour MPs signed a petition prompting him to resign. I'm not sure where I saw that and I'm not sure whether it was a trustworthy source.


No way.
Chained to the ( empty) bench chanting " We shall, we shall not be moved"....

We will always have Corbyn.

Oh...why did he not show that tenacity in Remain campaign?

Well..that was about Britain..this is about him!!!

BJ for PM. Britain would be great again....


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Zaros said:


> The more I look at Boris Johnson and Donald Trump the more I'm inclined to think they're father and son. They're so alike.


Except one spews negativity and hate while the other positivity and fun


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> No way.
> Chained to the ( empty) bench chanting " We shall, we shall not be moved"....
> 
> We will always have Corbyn.
> ...


 This is what worries me about him . He has this passive aggressive attitude .


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

double post .


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Boris did once say he was more likely to turn into an olive than be PM.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

That would be fun to watch !


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

rona said:


> Except one spews negativity and hate while the other positivity and fun


_Once upon a time John Wayne Gacy had a sense of fun too....._

_And the lives of those he reached out and touched were never to live happily ever after.:Nailbiting_

_THE END._​


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

................................


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Boris did once say he was more likely to turn into an olive than be PM.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Vanessa131 said:


> Boris did once say he was more likely to turn into an olive than be PM.


That made me chuckle.

I saw an article on who might be the next PM, I have to agree with @rona on her suggestion of Andrea Leadsom, just from what I read on the article, had never heard of her before that.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

That really isn't a V for Victory sign .


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Colliebarmy said:


>


You really should consider reading up on history. Winston Churchill was the original proposer and one of the founders of the entity that eventually evolved into the EU.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Jesthar said:


> You really should consider reading up on history. Winston Churchill was the original proposer and one of the founders of the entity that eventually evolved into the EU.


Seems his grandson supported Remain...


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Jesthar said:


> You really should consider reading up on history. Winston Churchill was the original proposer and one of the founders of the entity that eventually evolved into the EU.


 I believe we didn't want to join at first and then we did but De gaule said Non !


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rona said:


> Except one spews negativity and hate while the other positivity and fun


They both spew lies & stir up xenophobia. Vile cretins the pair of em.



labradrk said:


> None of them ideally....I'd be pleased if all the Eton luvvies dropped off the face of the earth.
> 
> I couldn't even pick out of any of them, it would be a case of who is the lesser of the two evils.....


Same. The who selfserving lot are rotten to the core.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> They both spew lies & stir up xenophobia. Vile cretins the pair of em.
> Same. The who selfserving lot are rotten to the core.


 Boris might be self serving but he's not racist.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Boris worries me - I have been a long time supporter of his, but I don't believe that he really believes in Brexit, and will sell us out. I would love Jacob Rees-Mogg. For me, it would have to be someone who supported Brexit


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Colliebarmy said:


>


Ooh look another 845t4rd!

I think the country can do without any more warmongers. Its certainly had more than its fair share over the years:Facepalm


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

MiffyMoo said:


> Boris worries me - I have been a long time supporter of his, but I don't believe that he really believes in Brexit, and will sell us out. I would love Jacob Rees-Mogg. For me, it would have to be someone who supported Brexit


 I like Jacob too. I dont feel it has to be a Brexiteer , it should be the best person for the job regardless.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

FeelTheBern said:


> BORIS JOHNSON FOR PM MAKE ENGLAND GREAT AGAIN


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Theresa May or Priti Patel.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Seems to me that in the blue corner we have this

*The Leader*

I wanna be the leader 
I wanna be the leader 
Can I be the leader? 
Can I? I can? 
Promise? Promise? 
Yippee I'm the leader 
I'm the leader

OK what shall we do?

by Roger McGough

and in the red corner we have Frodo struggling on while the fellowship of the ring falls apart, trying to keep his heart pure and to save the world.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Michael Gove has now thrown his hat in the ring. Good. I think that's a much better plan than supporting Boris.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Has he ? I didnt know much about him but I was impressed by the way he spoke when on the Question time programmes . he is Scots and his dad was a fisherman and he said when he was a child , his dads business was destroyed by the EU .

I would prefer Theresa May but wouldnt mind Gove rather than boris . 

It would be Terry ( Theresa ) V Jerry


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Gove? Reluctant candidate? 

And I rode to work on a unicorn.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Charity said:


> Michael Gove has now thrown his hat in the ring. Good. I think that's a much better plan than supporting Boris.


Laurel and Hardy come to mind with their double act.

This time it won't be funny, except perhaps to the rest of the world.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

This makes me howl every time


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

At last we are seeing some stronger leaders coming forward with positive messages about the future rather than doom and gloom. I like that Liam Fox has put his name in and thought he spoke very well on the BBC this morning saying he would not hold a 2nd referendum and would not go for a general election until 2020 as we need stability. He talked about the opportunities now open to us and said we had escaped from a condemned political building.

Theresa May was also very good in the speech she gave to open her campaign saying the same - no referendum, no staying in by the back door, no general election until 2020. 

Now Gove has put his hat in the ring as well so this is going to be a tougher contest that anticipated for Boris.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Exciting times ahead @rottiepointerhouse I am pleased that they are showing some positivity now as I was getting weary with the doom and gloom. I think they are right about needing stability and I will be interested to see what the next 3 and a half years bring


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

daisysmama said:


> Exciting times ahead @rottiepointerhouse I am pleased that they are showing some positivity now as I was getting weary with the doom and gloom. I think they are right about needing stability and *I will be interested to see what the next 3 and a half years bring*


*
*
I agree there shouldn't be a election at the moment, the tories got us into this mess they can get us out of it.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Boris is NOT standing for leadership. Just watched his speech now


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

daisysmama said:


> Boris is NOT standing for leadership. Just watched his speech now


Didn't see that coming


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Didn't see that coming


I kind of did. Thought he'd think sorting out the treaty would be a big job and too much for him. Think Gove stabbing him in the back may have had something to do with it too. They are expecting Andrea Leadsom to stand


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Good ! Apart from Boris Island , I dont think he had a plan for the Uk . From a selfish point of view , i hope he can now concentrate on his constituency and help stop the 3rd runway and HS2 etc .


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Boris was a joke.
He never had a plan.


Neither courage to stand up and take responsibility for his promises.

Was even saying before ...scrum thing and olive.

No surprises.

.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Under that scatty professor look Gove it seems is pretty ruthless - he destroyed his friend Cameron stabbing him in the back at the last minute and has now done the same to Boris. Think I would prefer May


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I think he thought he probably had a good chance with Michael Gove supporting him but now Michael's gone it alone, a lot of the votes will have gone with him. Exit Boris.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

DoodlesRule said:


> Under that scatty professor look *Gove it seems is pretty ruthless *- he destroyed his friend Cameron stabbing him in the back at the last minute and has now done the same to Boris. Think I would prefer May


Well, quite. Any teacher could have told you that one.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

KittenKong said:


> Laurel and Hardy come to mind with their double act.
> 
> This time it won't be funny, except perhaps to the rest of the world.


Well it's another fine mess that Boris has got us into and rather like Cameron, has walked away from.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

When men made that mess women would have to clean up.

Theresa May is a sensible woman. She even voted Remain.

But could be persuaded if prize big enough.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I quite like Gove but he's maintained he didn't want the job for so long, I'm concerned he's being pushed into it by others so I'm leaning towards Theresa May.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

G


Charity said:


> I quite like Gove but he's maintained he didn't want the job for so long, I'm concerned he's being pushed into it by others so I'm leaning towards Theresa May.


Gove at least has conviction and stands for what he believes.

Right or wrong.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> G
> Gove at least has conviction and stands for what he believes.
> 
> Right or wrong.


I was impressed with him but if Boris is guilty of misleading over the money that could be spent on the NHS if we left , then isnt Gove? They were on the same bus !


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

kimthecat said:


> I was impressed with him but if Boris is guilty of misleading over the money that could be spent on the NHS if we left , then isnt Gove? They were on the same bus !


Absolutely. But Gove is ready to face his lies.
BJ was in it to backstab Cameron. Once that was achieved ..

Farage would have never won with just Gove.
Gove thinks he knows how to deliver...he us welcome.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm wondering if Gove has shot himself in the foot by deserting Boris at the last minute and standing as its being seen as total treachery by a lot of MPs. I'm beginning to think he may not be in the final two.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Trending On Twitter - #GoveSongs



I want to be Abhored (adored)
Hey Jud(as)
Dont stand so close to me .
I heard it on the sarah vine 
Tainted Gove , 
Send in the clowns

loads more !


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

A woman's hand is needed.

EU trade deals take seven years and a few weeks to decide to bomb a country .
Men take a week to do a bit of shopping and two minutes to join a fight .


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Charity said:


> I'm wondering if Gove has shot himself in the foot by deserting Boris at the last minute and standing as its being seen as total treachery by a lot of MPs. I'm beginning to think he may not be in the final two.


I think he has and I'll be surprised if he ends up in the next cabinet.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I've just been listening to Gove on the TV


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@Happy Paws . Me too. He seems so convincing . I really dont k ow what to think , who can you trust .

The only think I know is Never trust a man who says trust me .


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

cheekyscrip said:


> G
> Gove at least has conviction and stands for what he believes.
> 
> Right or wrong.


and lies though his teeth how anyone can believe a word he says is beyond me.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

kimthecat said:


> A woman's hand is needed.
> 
> EU trade deals take seven years and a few weeks to decide to bomb a country .
> Men take a week to do a bit of shopping and two minutes to join a fight .


Andrea Leadsom emerges as pro-Brexit choice for Tory leadership as Michael Gove loses support following Boris 'betrayal'


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Wouldn't it be ironic if we ended up with two women to choose from.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Charity said:


> Wouldn't it be ironic if we ended up with two women to choose from.


Happy with either. I do want whoever wins though to fight the 2020 election. I don't know if May is up for that.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I like the sound of Andrea Leadsom, I hope she gets chosen. Would be great to have a women as PM again.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Siskin said:


> I like the sound of Andrea Leadsom, I hope she gets chosen


Me too.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

cheekyscrip said:


> Absolutely. But Gove is ready to face his lies.
> BJ was in it to backstab Cameron. Once that was achieved ..
> 
> Farage would have never won with just Gove.
> Gove thinks he knows how to deliver...he us welcome.


Really, he is still denying all of his lies about the education system.


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

Theresa May! The best thing she is doing now is just to stay silent- and watch all this getting pow- wowed out. I must admit, I've been reading the news from the past couple of days with the House of Cards theme in my head!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

*Tory leadership: Theresa May says voters want more than 'Brexit PM'*

I'd rather have someone who voted Remain and can do the job than one who voted Leave and can't.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Someone we can trust has put themselves forward -


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

noushka05 said:


> View attachment 276295


Completely agree with her too. As owners of a small business at times we've needed extra help and have turned work away because we just couldn't manage anymore between OH and me. We've talked about employing people many times but never have because of the regulations and rights involved. We prefer to work extra hours ourselves and take no holidays etc.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Saw Boris interview and he was surprisingly dignified when asked about why he is supporting Andrea and not Gove . he resisted sniping and said he backed Andrea because she would be best for the job.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Completely agree with her too. As owners of a small business at times we've needed extra help and have turned work away because we just couldn't manage anymore between OH and me. We've talked about employing people many times but never have because of the regulations and rights involved. We prefer to work extra hours ourselves and take no holidays etc.


I agree with you. Having worked as a bookkeeper for a number of small business I've seen first hand the chaos and hardship that all the legislation can chaos. A lot of small firms can't cope and go under


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

First round results

Theresa May 165
Andrea Leadsom 66
Michael Gove 48
Stephen Crabbe 34
Liam Fox 16

As the sum of the other four don't add up to the top one, why have any further votes.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Charity said:


> First round results
> 
> Theresa May 165
> Andrea Leadsom 66
> ...


Only by one vote though and the last two go to party members to vote on. I'm not convinced I will vote for Theresa May yet and think it will be a difficult choice between her and Andrea Leadsom.

Love old Ken Clarke getting caught out talking about the candidates not realising he is being recorded - he says Theresa May is a "bloody difficult woman" and that comes from someone who worked for Margaret Thatcher 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-36717447


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow . She has an impressive amount of votes. Fingers crossed she will win next round. 
A week is a long time in politics , perhaps some who voted for her might change their mind.?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Stephen Crabbe has withdrawn and will be voting for Theresa May. 2 down, 3 to go.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I think Ken Clarke had idea he was filmed , but pretended he did not! Just to have his honest say. He does not expect any cabinet nomination so what to lose?
Plus had chance to voice his honest opinion on Brexit.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Who would like the opportunity to use the amused eye roll?

I've been invited to speak on a local radio station about May's family status. I actually have something in common with a potential PM! And it's not politics!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

MollySmith said:


> Who would like the opportunity to use the amused eye roll?
> 
> I've been invited to speak on a local radio station about May's family status. I actually have something in common with a potential PM! And it's not politics!


I don't know anything at all about her outside of politics. Good luck with the radio.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I don't know anything at all about her outside of politics. Good luck with the radio.


Thanks so much.

There was an article about her not having children not by choice and I appear to be to the regional go to girl for these things now. I need to study the piece again and put on my suitable May style iron cladding. Part of me did feel like turning it down as I do not see for one second what this has to do with her ability to be PM. But they'd find someone else and I am not afraid to query the irony and ethics of being there. I feel it's awful she has to even say so it but I suppose in doing so, she has control but I do need to do a little background detective work before I go in to ensure I'm right it was a piece from May and her team first.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@MollySmith Well done and Good luck .

Another PF member on the media ! ( If there were a thumbs up sign I would add it !)


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> *Completely agree with her too.* As owners of a small business at times we've needed extra help and have turned work away because we just couldn't manage anymore between OH and me. We've talked about employing people many times but never have because of the regulations and rights involved. We prefer to work extra hours ourselves and take no holidays etc.


I'd be surprised if you didn't completely agree with her RPH

She was also named the worst Treasury minister ever - http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...ed-worst-treasury-minister-ever-a7118461.html

Shes a tax dodging liar (but then so are the other candidates lol) with a dodgy CV https://next.ft.com/content/3a531ec4-4396-11e6-b22f-79eb4891c97d

Deranged badger killer Owen Paterson is endorsing her. As is psychopath IDS. Paterson AND Teresa May look upon the green lobby as terrorists. Does anyone believe any of these candidates will protect nature or the vulnerable? These extremists (because that is exactly what they are - dangerous extremists) will take away even more of our democratic rights & we will not be able to prevent them destroying our natural world for greedy short term gain. So depressing.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Doesn't look good does it except to worshippers of Margaret Thatcher....


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

KittenKong said:


> Doesn't look good does it except to worshippers of Margaret Thatcher....


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

noushka05 said:


> I'd be surprised if you didn't completely agree with her RPH
> 
> She was also named the worst Treasury minister ever - http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...ed-worst-treasury-minister-ever-a7118461.html
> 
> ...


Completely agreed with her statement about small business rather than "completely agree with her"


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Battle of the females now Gove is eliminated.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Doesn't matter who wins. They are all as bad as each other.

Great times ahead for supporters of Margaret Thatcher's era as Conservative leader. They've got their Tory Party back.....

Oh the memories, "On your bike", "Moaning Minnie's", "The Enemy Within", Clause 28 and the Poll Tax.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

It will be down to members of the party and we wont know til September.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Whoever they are I just hope they don't start all this 'referendum' nonsense again and make a mockery of the country.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

kimthecat said:


> It will be down to members of the party and we wont know til September.


I heard some Tory MP's are lobbying to have the vote brought forward which I agree with, seems silly to wait months to get it all sorted out.



KittenKong said:


> Doesn't matter who wins. They are all as bad as each other.
> 
> Great times ahead for supporters of Margaret Thatcher's era as Conservative leader. They've got their Tory Party back.....
> 
> Oh the memories, "On your bike", "Moaning Minnie's", "The Enemy Within", Clause 28 and the Poll Tax.


Yes we've got the Conservative Party back just like Labour have got their party back with Corbyn. Oh wait they are trying to get rid of him though because it would seem he is too left wing for them.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Yes we've got the Conservative Party back just like Labour have got their party back with Corbyn. Oh wait they are trying to get rid of him though because it would seem he is too left wing for them.


I'm not much of a fan of Corbyn myself, nothing to do with him described as "left wing". A true Labour leader would be someone like Harry Perkins in my view.
Unfortunately such leaders only exist in fiction.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

KittenKong said:


> I'm not much of a fan of Corbyn myself, nothing to do with him described as "left wing". A true Labour leader would be someone like Harry Perkins in my view.
> Unfortunately such leaders only exit in fiction.


Labour had David and went for Ed!!!


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

MollySmith said:


> Who would like the opportunity to use the amused eye roll?
> 
> I've been invited to speak on a local radio station about May's family status. I actually have something in common with a potential PM! And it's not politics!


Is that radio cambs ? I will try and listen out for you


----------



## minari (Jun 30, 2016)

As a feminist I'm just happy that we finally going to have a female PM after more than 2 decades of waiting.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

minari said:


> As a feminist I'm just happy that we finally going to have a female PM after more than 2 decades of waiting.


I am not sexist. I want a good one. Could be trans...
From the two prefer TM. 
The other changes het mind far too quickly.


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

Now we are down to two fine ?!!! candidates, we need a of poll to forecast the winner. @MoggyBaby where is our resident political pollster?


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

kittih said:


> Is that radio cambs ? I will try and listen out for you


Hello, aw thank you 

It was another BBC station that covers the the area. I've declined it, I wasn't happy about the angle of it all. Both I and the media person from the charity who connected us have explained why and hope that they will consider changing the approach - we'll see! If I do then I'll post a link


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

minari said:


> As a feminist I'm just happy that we finally going to have a female PM after more than 2 decades of waiting.


Like @cheekyscrip they can be any gender as long as they've got ethics (is that an oxymoron or a dream..!?). It's the party politics that matter. It's not a president.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

GIRL POWER!


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

minari said:


> As a feminist I'm just happy that we finally going to have a female PM after more than 2 decades of waiting.


As a male I couldn't care less if the next PM is male or female, black or white or whatever. I thought Barbara Castle would have made a good PM for example. Unfortunately as with Thatcher I can't see the two candidates being any better. 
I remember the placards, "The first lady (meaning Thatcher) puts women last".


----------



## minari (Jun 30, 2016)

KittenKong said:


> As a male I couldn't care less if the next PM is male or female, black or white or whatever. I thought Barbara Castle would have made a good PM for example. Unfortunately as with Thatcher I can't see the two candidates being any better.
> I remember the placards, "The first lady (meaning Thatcher) puts women last".


It's about support and encouragement for female figures taking leadership positions in a male oriented world. 
Regarding Thatcher she has been and will always be an inspirational figure for women regardless of what you seem to believe.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

You're entitled to your opinion.

I hope Hilary Clinton wins the US Presidency, not because she's a woman but is the best person for the job, at least when compared to the alternative on offer. I certainly wouldn't be saying that if Sarah Palin was a candidate and that's not because she's a woman!

Why the comment about the male orientated world? I find that rather sexist. I accept things needed to improve and they have over the years, perhaps they need further improvement but don't want the male species to become second class to women in a sort of "reverse sexism" manner. I don't consider myself any better or worse than anyone else regardless of gender, race or sexuality.

I believe in judging people on their merits, not on gender. We have Nicola Sturgeon in Scotland who I think is an excellent leader and of course Angela Merkel in Germany.

With the Conservative leadership candidates they are all as bad as each other, regardless of gender in my view, then I'm not a Conservative party supporter......


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

minari said:


> It's about support and encouragement for female figures taking leadership positions in a male oriented world.
> Regarding Thatcher she has been and will always be an inspirational figure for women regardless of what you seem to believe.


True. Actually an inspirational figure for men too, speaking personally. It ought not to have been extraordinary for a woman to have attained the position she did, nor should it have been unlikely that someone of her modest background should have so prevailed. But it was, most definitely in those days. That she did prevail against the odds and turn out to be the most brilliant post-war leader of this country by far is indeed inspirational.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

_nor should it have been unlikely that someone of her modest background should have so prevailed. But it was, most definitely in those days._
Would she have 'prevailed' without the backing of a rich husband?


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

havoc said:


> Would she have 'prevailed' without the backing of a rich husband?


So are we dismissing her early life, her rise through grammar school to Oxford, her chemistry degree, her future employment as a chemist and her first documented foray into politics (where she received accolade despite not winning a seat) and saying that she was nothing until she married a 'rich man'? What is a woman supposed to do ...stay single in order to prove that it isn't the man behind her that 'made her'?

And Denis Thatcher was no posh nob Etonite ...he worked in and ran the family business. Successful family business.

Does it help to be in a stable relationship in politics so that you can concentrate on the job in hand ... oh yes. And to have a good regular income. Absolutely. If that income comes from the spouse does that detract from a persons achievements ...not in my book.

I am happy that there are two (or even three if the Labour party get their finger out) women looking to lead in politics. The media will always focus on different things when women come to the fore ...what they wear, how they have their hair done, whether they have a family (there is already focus on why Theresa May doesn;t have children ), what their husband does etc ...which shows that as a society we are still very sexist.

I wish them all luck.

J


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> So are we dismissing her early life, her rise through grammar school to Oxford, her chemistry degree, her future employment as a chemist and her first documented foray into politics (where she received accolade despite not winning a seat) and saying that she was nothing until she married a 'rich man'? What is a woman supposed to do ...stay single in order to prove that it isn't the man behind her that 'made her'?


I'm not dismissing it, I'm asking the question. I know plenty of women of that era who went to grammar school, got into Oxbridge and were quite successful in male dominated fields. I just asked if it made a difference.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

havoc said:


> I just asked if it made a difference.


We'll never know. Personally I think she was very driven and Denis gave her a lot more than financial support.

And yes, there were a number of women going to via Grammar schools to Oxbridge around that time ....I hope they all found success in their chosen fields.

J


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

I wish Barbara Castle was still with us.
She would have made an excellent PM.

Thatcher- inspirational to other women maybe, but she had little to no respect for women's rights. I doubt very much the two current candidates will have either. Thatcher's cabinet was entirely male, bar Edwina Currie for heavens sake! She didn't last long either.

I agree with the comments judging style, dress and appearance etc.. Certainly sexist and patronising. You wouldn't see comments about Mr Cameron's suit and hairstyle for instance, perhaps Micheal Foot's donkey jacket was an exception.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

KittenKong said:


> I wish Barbara Castle was still with us.


She certainly was an asset to the sisterhood


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

KittenKong said:


> I agree with the comments judging style, dress and appearance etc.. Certainly sexist and patronising. You wouldn't see comments about Mr Cameron's suit and hairstyle for instance, perhaps Micheal Foot's donkey jacket was an exception.


Plenty of comments ( even from Cameron) regarding Corbyn's lack of a tie though!

In that sort of job, looking smart is just part of the armour plating to avoid attack, though fashion is subjective - and it's own balance of "not being bothered" to " caring more about appearance than substance". 
There's a reason a woman applying make up is said to be putting on the war paint.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

What's happened to the Labour Party? Its all gone very quiet.

As for Margaret Thatcher, as I was around in her era, I can tell you she was a remarkable politician in the early years of being a PM, she just got too addicted to the job towards the end and wouldn't go when pushed, like Jeremy Corbyn. She was a damn sight better and more decisive than any male MPs we've had since. I admired Barbara Castle and Shirley Williams too even though I didn't support their party.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> So are we dismissing her early life, her rise through grammar school to Oxford, her chemistry degree, her future employment as a chemist and her first documented foray into politics (where she received accolade despite not winning a seat) and saying that she was nothing until she married a 'rich man'? What is a woman supposed to do ...stay single in order to prove that it isn't the man behind her that 'made her'?
> 
> And Denis Thatcher was no posh nob Etonite ...he worked in and ran the family business. Successful family business.
> 
> ...


Green rep would have been coming your way. I think there are quite a few male MP's who have rich OH's too but I don't see their achievements being dismissed because of it.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

KittenKong said:


> Thatcher- inspirational to other women maybe, but she had little to no respect for women's rights. I doubt very much the two current candidates will have either. Thatcher's cabinet was entirely male, bar Edwina Currie for heavens sake! She didn't last long either.


Maybe the women politicians at that time weren't up to the job. It was a very changing time in womens identities. Thatcher was well into her political career before women even got recognized as equal, whatever that meant 

I remember a man about some financial decision not taking my word for something and needing to see my male partner for his agreement and that was late 1970s 

It's a different world for these woman who are after the top job. I had and have total respect for what Maggie achieved under such draconian times. It may well have been her that forged the biggest track for womens rights. Maybe not by her actions but by her achievements


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Green rep would have been coming your way. I think there are quite a few male MP's who have rich OH's too but I don't see their achievements being dismissed because of it.


And I'll say again - I wasn't dismissing it, I was asking if it made a difference. I too came up through that era and I know full well what I have to thank my husband for. Would I have got where I did if I hadn't been able to afford to dress well? I might have done but it would have been more difficult because women were (are) judged on appearance. Would a bank have given me start up loans as a woman? No bloody chance! Anita Roddick couldn't get funding from banks and made friends and family very rich because of it because they backed her. I fought the good fight alone on many levels but it would have been so much harder if I'd truly done it alone.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

havoc said:


> And I'll say again - I wasn't dismissing it, I was asking if it made a difference. I too came up through that era and I know full well what I have to thank my husband for. Would I have got where I did if I hadn't been able to afford to dress well? I might have done but it would have been more difficult because women were (are) judged on appearance. Would a bank have given me start up loans as a woman? No bloody chance! Anita Roddick couldn't get funding from banks and made friends and family very rich because of it because they backed her. I fought the good fight alone on many levels but it would have been so much harder if I'd truly done it alone.


But you said this



havoc said:


> Would she have 'prevailed' without the backing of a rich husband?


to which I respond - would we ask the same question about a male MP with a rich wife?

I can honestly say I have never been judged on appearance (career wise I mean) but on whether or not I was capable of doing the job. I too came through that era and funnily enough worked for the Body Shop in its fairly early days (for one of the franchises not directly for Anita Roddick) and it was full of strong female role models.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

It sometimes is pointed out about males but the whole point is that many things were very different for women. What about if I'd asked if Maggie would have made it to PM if she hadn't been married at all? I don't think she would. I don't think any single woman, however capable, however driven would have.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Thatcher was a monster with no concept of the pain she caused ordinary folk. 

And I have no idea why we are talking about gender anyway. For me, I'm much more concerned that one is for fox murdering and the other is against gay marriage.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Andrea hits a new low and hits below the belt in the Times about Theresa not being a mother and saying she ( Andrea ) has a real stake in the future . FFS


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> Thatcher was a monster with no concept of the pain she caused ordinary folk.


One cannot make an omelette without breaking a few eggs.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

kimthecat said:


> Andrea hits a new low and hits below the belt in the Times about Theresa not being a mother and saying she ( Andrea ) has a real stake in the future


That's why we're talking about gender, because much as I hate to admit it there's nothing quite as nasty as a spiteful woman.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@havoc Apparently , this morning the Times took it out of context and she didn't say it quite like that . 
it shows how careful you have to be when talking to the Press .


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Out of context? I've heard the audio and what she said was "Theresa might have nephews and nieces but I have *children *so I have a direct stake in the future."

That's my bold which I've done because I heard emphasis. I may not have got it word for word but I reckon I have the context spot on.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> We'll never know. Personally I think *she was very driven *and Denis gave her a lot more than financial support.
> J


But power went to her head and she turned into a power crazy, spiteful, nasty and evil woman, who wouldn't listen to anyone.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

In all honesty, I really couldn't care less who becomes Britain's next PM, just so long as they're sincerely focused on Health and Welfare and not Wealth and Warfare.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Can't see that from any of them I'm afraid apart from more cuts in welfare and privatisation of health care. As for wealth I think we all know the the answer to that one.

As Mrs. May once said herself they are known as the nasty party.

Nothing's changed.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Zaros said:


> I really couldn't care less who becomes Britain's next PM, just so long as they're sincerely focused on Health and Welfare and not Wealth and Warfare.


I wouldn't hold out much hope then. I reckon given the chance Andrea will make the liberal minded long for someone as moderate as Maggie.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> Andrea hits a new low and hits below the belt in the Times about Theresa not being a mother and saying she ( Andrea ) has a real stake in the future . FFS


That makes me absolutely hopping mad as I am sure many on here will understand why. Absolutely so angry and so upset for women who can't have children.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Well according to Times and BBC, she wasn't misquoted. I've listened and I'm so disappointed. It is very very hard not to take this as a personal affront. May I should put 120 injections per IVF cycle on my CV - great with needles? Great at empathy because a stillborn child, 7 rounds of IVF and so many miscarriages mean that there are shamefully still people out there who think I have no life experiences because I can't have children? Leadsom is sadly influential. This isn't an aside from a z lead celebrity but it means something to some.

It is a new low, pitching women against women, alienating those 1 in 4 who cannot have children through life circumstance, the 1 in 10 who are battling with investigations, grief and all those who comprise the 50 ways not to be a mother. Andrea Leadsom is weak, rude and out of touch and I'm ashamed to be the same gender as her. We are better than this.

It's disgusting.

https://awoc.org


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I was aghast when I heard the audio. She goes from patronising fake sympathy for how sad it is for Theresa not having children through to a hint of superior and just plain nasty. I don't think you should take it as a personal affront - it was directed squarely at her rival.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

havoc said:


> I was aghast when I heard the audio. She goes from patronising fake sympathy for how sad it is for Theresa not having children through to a hint of superior and just plain nasty. I don't think you should take it as a personal affront - *it was directed squarely at her rival*.


What a remark to make about someone, proves she's another nasty evil woman.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

My group also has an FB page and I've been drafting, redrafting what to say! I've also been helping to write out a statement for another group where I am part of the media team. Part of me doesn't want to give the woman more air time but at the same time, it's important to deal with this bilge. I am out of it now! Anyway this is some words wot I wrote (to paraphrase that another who was childless by circumstance, Ernie Wise!)

I've had some lovely message from friends who are mums so I absolutely know that this is a Leadsom view btw just incase anyone gets the wrong idea! The group, part of my MA, is set up to bridge gaps not make them


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

MollySmith said:


> Well according to Times and BBC, she wasn't misquoted. I've listened and I'm so disappointed. It is very very hard not to take this as a personal affront. May I should put 120 injections per IVF cycle on my CV - great with needles? Great at empathy because a stillborn child, 7 rounds of IVF and so many miscarriages mean that there are shamefully still people out there who think I have no life experiences because I can't have children? Leadsom is sadly influential. This isn't an aside from a z lead celebrity but it means something to some.
> 
> It is a new low, pitching women against women, alienating those 1 in 4 who cannot have children through life circumstance, the 1 in 10 who are battling with investigations, grief and all those who comprise the 50 ways not to be a mother. Andrea Leadsom is weak, rude and out of touch and I'm ashamed to be the same gender as her. We are better than this.
> 
> ...


Big hugs, I know how upsetting you must have found her comments. She has also alienated all those women and men who are childless by choice so I won't be voting for her as leader either.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

MollySmith said:


> I've had some lovely message from friends who are mums so I absolutely know that this is a Leadsom view btw


Please be assured it is definitely her view and hers alone. I admit I don't like the woman and I'm not sorry she's shown her true colours but I wish it had been on a different subject.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

She gives the impression that it makes her a better person just because she has children, well she's *not*. It just shows what sort of person she really is.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

MollySmith said:


> My group also has an FB page and I've been drafting, redrafting what to say! I've also been helping to write out a statement for another group where I am part of the media team. Part of me doesn't want to give the woman more air time but at the same time, it's important to deal with this bilge. I am out of it now! Anyway this is some words wot I wrote (to paraphrase that another who was childless by circumstance, Ernie Wise!)


Well put and well done you !


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Angela is going to challenge Corbyn for leadership of the Labour party .
Women leading the Conservative and Labour party , wow!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Big hugs, I know how upsetting you must have found her comments. She has also alienated all those women and men who are childless by choice so I won't be voting for her as leader either.





havoc said:


> Please be assured it is definitely her view and hers alone. I admit I don't like the woman and I'm not sorry she's shown her true colours but I wish it had been on a different subject.





Happy Paws said:


> She gives the impression that it makes her a better person just because she has children, well she's *not*. It just shows what some of person she really is.





kimthecat said:


> Well put and well done you !


Thank you xx


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

MollySmith said:


> Well according to Times and BBC, she wasn't misquoted. I've listened and I'm so disappointed. It is very very hard not to take this as a personal affront. May I should put 120 injections per IVF cycle on my CV - great with needles? Great at empathy because a stillborn child, 7 rounds of IVF and so many miscarriages mean that there are shamefully still people out there who think I have no life experiences because I can't have children? Leadsom is sadly influential. This isn't an aside from a z lead celebrity but it means something to some.
> 
> It is a new low, pitching women against women, alienating those 1 in 4 who cannot have children through life circumstance, the 1 in 10 who are battling with investigations, grief and all those who comprise the 50 ways not to be a mother. Andrea Leadsom is weak, rude and out of touch and I'm ashamed to be the same gender as her. We are better than this.
> 
> ...


Wish I could take some of your pain. You're a wonderful, strong woman in my view, and no less a woman for your suffering. Try not to let the ignorant hurt you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2016)

I am a bit confused now about the way this thread is going, as I expected the discussion to be about how next PM will deal with after effects of Brexit . what are her/his views about NHS and immigration especially. How handy to talk about having or not having children, as that does divert the discussion nicely, doesn´t it? Did work on PF anyway, so whoever planned what British should talk and not talk, managed that. Would anyone ask the same questions from a man? No. And this is 2016 we are living, not 1916.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

MrsZee said:


> I am a bit confused now about the way this thread is going, as I expected the discussion to be about how next PM will deal with after effects of Brexit . what are her/his views about NHS and immigration especially. How handy to talk about having or not having children, as that does divert the discussion nicely, doesn´t it? Did work on PF anyway, so whoever planned what British should talk and not talk, managed that. Would anyone ask the same questions from a man? No. And this is 2016 we are living, not 1916.


Ah probably me digressing there @MrsZee due to the irony of the radio interview! Aided by Leadsom this morning of course. But this means a lot to me and I was so cross, so angry this morning and threads go all over the place.

I certainly have known questions like this to be asked of men - at least several who feature and have been interviewed for my website have said this.

I do believe that Leadsom thought she'd win votes and underestimated dramatically how little it all really matters. That actually what we are more interested in is the wider views as May herself has concentrated on. Had Leadsom paid any attention to past political campaigns she would have known better. "It's not the first time this issue has been raised in an election campaign. It happened to Liz Kendall in the Labour leadership campaign and both Nicola Sturgeon and Alex Salmond faced criticism that they were not fit to hold office as not being parents meant they didn't care about the future" (AWOC, July 2016). This demonstrates to me that she's even less able to be PM.

Anyway back to the wider issues!! There has probably been all sorts of legislation going through whilst the world has been sidetracked by Brexit, departing and electing politicians and whatever other storms they can summon up in Westminster.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2016)

MollySmith said:


> Ah probably me digressing there @MrsZee due to the irony of the radio interview! Aided by Leadsom this morning of course. But this means a lot to me and I was so cross, so angry this morning and threads go all over the place..


I can understand that, as it is irritating to notice this question still to pop up. No one should need to explain that in public. I did not mean you either by diverting the discussion about Brexit, I meant those marketing professionals, who wanted people to divert the communication about Brexit to having children or not.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

MrsZee said:


> I can understand that, as it is irritating to notice this question still to pop up. No one should need to explain that in public. I did not mean you either by diverting the discussion about Brexit, I meant those marketing professionals, who wanted people to divert the communication about Brexit to having children or not.


Soz! I'm absolutely shattered today and my brain more foggy than usual!

It is very handy I agree  . So many things seem to be spun so much these days without realising the consequences. Whilst this subject really annoys me because it's so outdated as you said in your first post (like her views on gay marriage), I am still much more concerned about the general party issues but it's easy to get sidetracked by spin!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

The original question was 
" Next PM 
Or leader of the conservative party at least.
Who would you think should take up the post

I think Andrea Leadsom would be the best person at this moment in time "

Its also been a running commentary of the progress of the contenders and I think the way they behave affects that , the comments Leadsom made could well affect the outcome as the final vote will be made by party members.
I think forums threads do tend to go OT perhaps like the way conversations go , I don't mind myself as they make the thread more interesting but if some threads are meant to be debates then I can see how it can be confusing.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

She's been utterly wrong about gay marriage and misjudged the strength of feeling amongst many today, and then attempted to whine and wheedle her way out of it like a spineless, wretched excuse for womankind, Leadsom might make the ideal candidate for a PM  . It's all good experience.... I think all PM's have been like that at some point.

To be honest, ill qualified to comment because I'm not being a Tory party member or supporter and I'm looking at a much bigger picture that is more about party manifestos.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

MollySmith said:


> It is very handy I agree  . So many things seem to be spun so much these days without realising the consequences.


I don't believe this is organised spin. The flow of the questions from the journalist seemed very natural to me without any attempt to force a subject at all. The question asked could have been answered quite well in a sentence or two but for some reason Leadsom got an attack of the verbal runs. I very much got the feeling she was warming to the subject the more she went on.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

havoc said:


> I don't believe this is organised spin. The flow of the questions from the journalist seemed very natural to me without any attempt to force a subject at all. The question asked could have been answered quite well in a sentence or two but for some reason Leadsom got an attack of the verbal runs. I very much got the feeling she was warming to the subject the more she went on.


She's said on Twitter she's appalled and disgusted. I've reply to her that I too am rather appalled and disgusted too (and childless).

The sad truth is that I encounter this competitiveness at work, with former friends and with my family. And on PF once or twice sadly. There is no competition in loss.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

*Someones just lost the leadership race

*

Mrs May, who has no children, has launched a "clean campaign" pledge andinvited Mrs Leadsom "to join me in signing it". Her campaign team has declined to comment on the Times's story.

David Cameron also refused to comment on the row saying he was "playing no part" in the election and would say "absolutely nothing".

*'Disgusted'*
The Times headlined its front-page lead story: "Being a mother gives me edge on May - Leadsom."

It quoted the energy minister as saying Mrs May "possibly has nieces, nephews, lots of people.

"But I have children who are going to have children who will directly be part of what happens next".


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Disgusting.

No wonder the Tories are called the Nasty Party. They can't be civil to their own let alone the working class they've belittled throughout their existence.

And yes, things no better within the Labour Party at the moment.

Thank God I'm finished with politics.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

KittenKong said:


> Thank God I'm finished with politics.


and so say all of us !


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

http://www.private-eye.co.uk/issue-1422/hp-sauce


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

KittenKong said:


> Oh the memories, "On your bike", "Moaning Minnie's", "The Enemy Within", Clause 28 and the Poll Tax.


.....And that good Christians don't get AIDS, old people who can't afford heating bills should wrap up warm, wear a woolly hat and Northerners die of ignorance and chips.

Leadsome suggesting she's a better candidate due to having children is a new low. If she treats her own colleagues like this I dread to think how she would treat the normal working person.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

MrsZee said:


> I can understand that, as it is irritating to notice this question still to pop up. No one should need to explain that in public. I did not mean you either by diverting the discussion about Brexit, I meant those marketing professionals, who wanted people to divert the communication about Brexit to having children or not.


This is why I made separate thread about it.
As not to.just hijack this one on stupid, vile Loathsome Leadsome.
Feel sorry for any children she had.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

On the news just now , she is quitting the race.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> I have a cunning plan. I think we should take the £350m we allegedly save from leaving the EU , build a time machine and go back to the past and stop humans evolving.
> Imagine how beautiful this planet would be now if we hadn't existed.


I was going to stay out of this one, but:


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I have felt something of a nostalgic longing for the Monster Raving Loony Party recently


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ANDREA LEADSOM has withdrawn from the leadership race!! 

Sorry @kimthecat didn't see you'd already said it


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Silly me, I sort of thought the idea was to have a Brexiteer PM since the job will entail, to some degree, guiding the country out of the EU? Is there something odd going on?


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Calvine said:


> Silly me, I sort of thought the idea was to have a Brexiteer PM since the job will entail, to some degree, guiding the country out of the EU? Is there something odd going on?


Yeah, all but one of the high profile Brexiteers ran away when they won, and the remaining one got voted out the leadership contest by a huge margin - can't think why...


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Calvine said:


> Is there something odd going on?


You've lived through the last few weeks of turmoil and you need to ask?


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Calvine said:


> Silly me, I sort of thought the idea was to have a Brexiteer PM since the job will entail, to some degree, guiding the country out of the EU?


I wonder, does it matter which side the next PM voted so long as they are able and competent and experienced enough to take the next step ....it will require some skill to work with Europe whilst leaving the EU.

And actually each of the Brexiteers were *manipulated* out ....leaving Theresa May. Last (wo)man standing ........

J


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Calvine said:


> Silly me, I sort of thought the idea was to have a Brexiteer PM since the job will entail, to some degree, guiding the country out of the EU? Is there something odd going on?


I think Theresa May was quite positive about it though in the speech she gave when she first put herself forward as leader. She made it clear there would be no second referendum and no back door staying in the EU. She also said she would set up a new department to start negotiations so even though she wanted to remain I get the impression she will get on with the job.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Looks likeTheresa May won. Let's hope she isn't another Maggie Thatcher?

Let's hope she is able to lead the UK out of the EU by negotiationing an excellent deal for the UK?

Good luck to her and I wish her well as the new PM.

David Cameron may have to leave Downing Street sooner than he thought.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@Jesthar ROFL



havoc said:


> I have felt something of a nostalgic longing for the Monster Raving Loony Party recently


 They still exist ! No, not Boris !


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> And actually each of the Brexiteers were *manipulated* out


It's called politics.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> And actually each of the Brexiteers were *manipulated* out ....leaving Theresa May. Last (wo)man standing ........
> 
> J


 Andrea gave a valid reason for leaving but in reality she shot herself in the foot.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

_I have felt something of a nostalgic longing for the Monster Raving Loony Party recently 
They still exist ! No, not Boris !







_

The time is ripe for them to make a move


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

havoc said:


> It's called politics.


Absolutely. No one jumps.

J


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@havoc 
I dont think anyone would notice the difference


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

kimthecat said:


> @havoc
> I dont think anyone would notice the difference


Oh yes they would. The way we're going they'd be the voice of reason


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

havoc said:


> Oh yes they would. The way we're going they'd be the voice of reason


http://www.easyfreesmileys.com/skype-emoticons.html


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

May didn't even have to pull anything from her bag of tricks....


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Now we will see lots of fab shoes...

But do not think she would rush into anything...


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Jesthar said:


> Yeah, all but one of the high profile Brexiteers ran away when they won,


@Jesthar ...or maybe thought they had accomplished what they set out to do...ie get a Brexit result? Where did they ''run'' to; they are still around.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

stockwellcat said:


> Looks likeTheresa May won. Let's hope she isn't another Maggie Thatcher?.


Only the initials are reversed......


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

We've forgotten the most important person at No 10 , Larry the cat ! What will happen to him ?

*Larry the Cat* ‏@*Number10cat*  2h2 hours ago
Does anyone know a good cat groomer available tomorrow? I need to make a good impression on someone on Wednesday...


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

kimthecat said:


> We've forgotten the most important person at No 10 , Larry the cat ! What will happen to him ?
> 
> *Larry the Cat* ‏@*Number10cat*  2h2 hours ago
> Does anyone know a good cat groomer available tomorrow? I need to make a good impression on someone on Wednesday...


I'm pretty sure that Larry will go as I think he belongs to the Cameron family. But what about George Osborne's cat? Will she go as well?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@FeelTheBern I'm not sure if he still has his cat. I don't think George is moving yet but you never know !


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

Didn't Freya retire to the Kent countryside because she roamed quite a bit and got into an RTA?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

kimthecat said:


> @FeelTheBern I'm not sure if he still has his cat. I don't think George is moving yet but you never know !


Pretty sure George will be out on his ear as there is no love lost between him and TM.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@Sh N I think you're right and also she didn't get on with their dog.
I'm a bit worried now, I don't trust anyone who says their pet went to a farm .


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Pretty sure George will be out on his ear as there is no love lost between him and TM.


 I wonder who will replace him ?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

kimthecat said:


> I wonder who will replace him ?


A Tory.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

stockwellcat said:


> Looks likeTheresa May won. Let's hope she isn't another Maggie Thatcher?


Why would she be?

Oh, right - because they're both _women_, I get it. 

Not picking on you specifically @stockwellcat as obviously it's been said everywhere; yours was just the first comment I saw on here so quoted it.

I know it was bound to happen, but nobody with female reproductive organs can ever become PM without being immediately compared to Thatcher, which is a shame in my opinion. You could stand for the complete opposite of everything she stood for, yet still be compared directly to her simply because you're a woman and not because of your politics.

Time will tell how May does but I for one won't be making the comparisons until/unless they actually come up.

Good or bad, MPs deserve to be judged on their own merits/flaws.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

FeelTheBern said:


> I'm pretty sure that Larry will go as I think he belongs to the Cameron family.


 The latest news is that Larry is staying .


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Anyone else suffering from this? 

*Electile dysfunction*
The inability to become aroused over any of the choices for prime minister put forth by any party


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I think she has made a good start

*Theresa May's new cabinet appointments*

Chancellor - Philip Hammond
Home Secretary - Amber Rudd
Foreign Secretary - Boris Johnson
Defence Secretary - Michael Fallon
Secretary of State for exiting the European Union - David Davis
International Trade Secretary - Liam Fox
Quite brave of her to bring Boris back but I'm pleased she did.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I think she has made a good start
> 
> *Theresa May's new cabinet appointments*
> 
> ...


I think she has thought this through.
I am very pleased with what Theresa May has done so far.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Great speech she made. Worthy of a Labour leader 
Lets hope she can carry it through


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> Great speech she made. Worthy of a Labour leader
> Lets hope she can carry it through


I thought the same, lets hope it's not just Tory lies again, but one can only hope.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

A right wing Tory Government was predicted.

Here it is.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

May should be ringing Merkle as we speak and demanding our EU party booking deposit back cos we aint coming again


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Colliebarmy said:


> May should be ringing Merkle as we speak and demanding our EU party booking deposit back cos we aint coming again


and pigs can fly


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Quite brave of her to bring Boris back but I'm pleased she did.


Maybe she's working on keeping her friends close ...............................................


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I wonder if we will get a leaving present and a nice card signed by everyone?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Osborne, Gove and Nicky Morgan (Education) out/sacked.

I'm really looking forward to seeing who she puts in health or whether she leaves Hunt there given the doctors dispute still isn't sorted.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

havoc said:


> Maybe she's working on keeping her friends close ...............................................


I didn't think we'd seen the last of him.

PM in a few years, you heard it here first!


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Hunt was know as the Minister for Murdoch, even by right wing rival papers.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

from Twitter 
Oh god. It's happened. The cats have taken over while we were all too busy to notice.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rona said:


> Great speech she made. Worthy of a Labour leader
> *Lets hope she can carry it through*


She won't.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Who in their right mind would appoint this xenophobic idiot 'Foreign Secretary'? Jeezus.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hes doing such a good job Jeremy Hunt is STAYING as Health Secretary. Ah well this really is it for our NHS then.

The Kings Fund shows NHS deficit for 2015-16 the largest ever http://www.kingsfund.org.uk/publications/deficits-nhs-2016… (and the figures were vigorously massaged down)


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

noushka05 said:


> Who in their right mind would appoint this xenophobic idiot 'Foreign Secretary'? Jeezus.


Unbelievable.... Laurel to Gove's Hardy who got sacked, no sympathy for Gove, he got what he deserved.

It'll be another fine mess....


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

"Work and Pensions Secretary Stephen Crabb has resigned from Government "in the best interests of my family". He was work and pensions secretary and was one of the four contenders who lost out to Theresa May for the Conservative leadership"


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

kimthecat said:


> from Twitter
> Oh god. It's happened. The cats have taken over while we were all too busy to notice.


Larry has been retained as Minister for Mice.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Charity said:


> Larry has been retained as Minister for Mice.


He must be in residency today. Haven't seen him on the news checking the reporters out. Great he kept his job as chief mouser.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Andrea Leadsom Environment Secretary/Secretary of Rural Affairs

Chris Grayling Transport Secretary

Damien Green DWP Secretary


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

*Reshuffle 'most extraordinary since Night of the Long Knives'*









BBC News Channel

Posted at16:55
Political documentary maker Michael Cockerell says the reshuffle so far is one of the most extraordinary he's seen since Harold MacMillan's 1962 "Night of the Long Knives" when he sacked a third of his cabinet.

He says this makes that look like a "vicarage tea party" adding: "It's the vicar's daughter with a meat cleaver."

Mr Cockerell says George Osborne had made the Treasury a "fiefdom" and he believes Mrs May wanted to put her friend Philip Hammond - who is MP for a neighbouring constituency - in as chancellor, as he was unlikely to fill up the Treasury "with his own acolytes".

She is certainly ruffling a few feathers.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

I've come to this thread to escape all the Pokemon Go talk.
I do not think that Boris Johnson should be foreign minister! I don't mind Boris but I don't think he should be foreign minister. Oh dear...


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

FeelTheBern said:


> I've come to this thread to escape all the Pokemon Go talk.
> I do not think that Boris Johnson should be foreign minister! I don't mind Boris but I don't think he should be foreign minister. Oh dear...


I'm flabbergasted he was even considered for any role, let alone Foreign Secretary.

Mrs May should have listened to Micheal Heseltine, that man speaks a lot of sense.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

noushka05 said:


> Who in their right mind would appoint this xenophobic idiot 'Foreign Secretary'? Jeezus.
> 
> View attachment 277261


sounds like hes on the button there!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

It's making Boris clear up the crap he tried to leave and making him accountable in a very public place


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

MollySmith said:


> It's making Boris clear up the crap he tried to leave and making him accountable in a very public place


Something I'd find very unlikely.
I'd rather have Frank Spencer as Foreign Secretary.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

KittenKong said:


> Something I'd find very unlikely.
> I'd rather have Frank Spencer as Foreign Secretary.


I'd rather have @Colliebarmy as the Foreign Secretary


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

MollySmith said:


> It's making Boris clear up the crap he tried to leave and making him accountable in a very public place


Good point. Boris just ran away when he realised he would have a lot of work to do regarding the recent Brexit.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

KittenKong said:


> Something I'd find very unlikely.
> I'd rather have Frank Spencer as Foreign Secretary.


I'm sure he'd be a much better Foreign Secretary than Boris Johnson. I don't like how Boris just ran off when he knew that he would have to deal with all the fallout from Brexit. Nigel Farage did the exact same.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

FeelTheBern said:


> Good point. Boris just ran away when he realised he would have a lot of work to do regarding the recent Brexit.


Did he ? i thought he was going for leadership and Gove stabbed him in the back so he withdrew as h e didnt hacve enough support. He's taken the role of Foreign secretary that he was offered , I would say that's *not *running away .
i wish he was a back bencher and John McDonnell , Hayes MP to. What need them at home to fight our corner.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

noushka05 said:


> Who in their right mind would appoint this xenophobic idiot 'Foreign Secretary'? Jeezus.
> 
> View attachment 277261


I'll admit, he is a bit rough round the edges.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Satori said:


> I'll admit, he is a bit rough round the edges.


That may be, but I personally wouldn't label him a 'xenophobic idiot'. It makes sense that @noushka05 called him that, because she has left-wing views. It's all to do with your political ideology.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

FeelTheBern said:


> That may be, but I personally wouldn't label him a 'xenophobic idiot'. It makes sense that @noushka05 called him that, because she has left-wing views. It's all to do with your political ideology.


No. No. We all must be held to account for what we said 14 years ago because, let's face it, we are all perfect and none of us have ever said anything remotely controversial since 2002.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

FeelTheBern said:


> That may be, but I personally wouldn't label him a 'xenophobic idiot'. It makes sense that @noushka05 called him that, because she has left-wing views. It's all to do with your political ideology.


Johnson shouldn't have behaved like one during the referendum campaign with his spot on impersonation of Farage then.

My views are centre left, not. "left wing" by the way. Call me a Blairite if you wish.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Boris didn't have to take the job did he and I don't think Mrs M is going to have someone on her front line who would make her look stupid as well as himself, he must have some good qualities whatever we think of him? And, anyway, I think in a lot of press reports with photos where he's made to look stupid when he was Mayor of London, he was just trying to be a person of the people, isn't that what Mayors are supposed to do? Being in Government is a completely different ball game and if he doesn't cut the mustard, Mrs M can always remove him at her next re-shuffle.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I think it was much better to keep him busy...away...
Now he can.prove himself or hang himself trying...
Same for Loathsom...though wish it was not environment!!!

It is easy to make political capital by being back seat driver...so let see how they deliver....

If any of them have ambition to be PM in the future....they have to try damn hard...


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

MollySmith said:


> I'd rather have @Colliebarmy as the Foreign Secretary


I'd rather have Micky Mouse as the Foreign Secretary. Couldn't be taken less seriously by our neighbours either.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Boris Johnson is very funny as a host on HIGNFY. That's as far as his usefulness goes, really.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh I don't know - he's the sort of person you end up pretending to agree with because it's just too exhausting trying to talk sense. You make a polite comment such as 'how very interesting' and turn to talk to the person on the other side of you at the dinner table. In a weird sort of way that could be quite a useful trait in any negotiations. Giving him the FO also means we can swear blind johnny foreigner just got the wrong end of the stick every time he makes a gaffe.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

He's not exactly known for fidelity is he. Maybe he's been given the chance of those 'business trips' so he can take an 'assistant' away and not get caught out on home ground.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Boris Johnson is very funny as a host on HIGNFY. That's as far as his usefulness goes, really.


I didn't find him funny on that to tell you the truth.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

KittenKong said:


> Johnson shouldn't have behaved like one during the referendum campaign with his spot on impersonation of Farage then.
> 
> My views are centre left, not. "left wing" by the way. Call me a Blairite if you wish.


I wasn't saying that you had left wing views. I made no comment whatsoever on your political views. I said that @noushka05 has left wing views.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

FeelTheBern said:


> I wasn't saying that you had left wing views. I made no comment whatsoever on your political views. I said that @noushka05 has left wing views.


Hi there,

I know that, sorry you thought this.

I just said that to show someone like myself who is generally a "moderate leftie" felt the same way about Johnson's behaviour during the referendum campaign.

Absolutely no offence was taken! I hope I haven't caused any offence to you. My apologies if I have done.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Satori said:


> No. No. We all must be held to account for what we said 14 years ago because, let's face it, we are all perfect and none of us have ever said anything remotely controversial since 2002.


I don't think I have said anything racist in my whole life. Racism isn't controversial, its a criminal offence and the action of an ignorant bigot.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

_No. No. We all must be held to account for what we said 14 years ago because, let's face it, we are all perfect and none of us have ever said anything remotely controversial since 2002._
Is that the cut off point? Is it OK if we were openly racist before this date?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Vanessa131 said:


> Racism isn't controversial, its a criminal offence


It is nowadays but that hasn't always been the case and some older people don't realise when they're making what would now be considered racist comments. Is a descriptor racist if you don't mean it to be?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I would add, anyone who feels the need to start a sentence with 'I'm not racist but .....' probably is. Those who make comments truly unintentionally by definition don't feel the need to justify them.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

havoc said:


> It is nowadays but that hasn't always been the case and some older people don't realise when they're making what would now be considered racist comments. Is a descriptor racist if you don't mean it to be?


To discuss culturalism is now classed as racist 

We've all got to be like the perfect little peas in a pod, no one is allowed to be different or even think different. It'll stifle individuality in the end


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

rona said:


> To discuss culturalism is now classed as racist


I've never found that in a diverse group to be fair.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Vanessa131 said:


> I don't think I have said anything racist in my whole life. Racism isn't controversial, its a criminal offence and the action of an ignorant bigot.





havoc said:


> _No. No. We all must be held to account for what we said 14 years ago because, let's face it, we are all perfect and none of us have ever said anything remotely controversial since 2002._
> Is that the cut off point? Is it OK if we were openly racist before this date?


Take a seat....


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

KittenKong said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I know that, sorry you thought this.
> 
> ...


No problem. Maybe I feel differently about the way Boris behaved because I have more right wing views than you. But you are entitled to your own political views, as am I. I hope you understand so we will be able to avoid more incidents in the future.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

Thanks FeelTheBern, The world would be boring if we all thought the same.

I'm definitely more on the side of Hilary Benn than his late dad Tony Benn in my political outlook.

Cheers! Look forward to hearing from you again.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I think May has done very well so far in pmq and meeting merkel.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

kimthecat said:


> I think May has done very well so far in pmq and meeting merkel.


I believe that our friend Dave was the king of Prime Minister's Questions. He always had great comebacks for the politicians who hurled insults at him.


----------



## KittenKong (Oct 30, 2015)

kimthecat said:


> I think May has done very well so far in pmq and meeting merkel.


I don't think her comments towards Corbyn needed a lot of effort though. His days as Labour leader must surely now be numbered.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I just wish he'd have the courage to step down, he's a lovely man don't get me wrong, but not a not leader.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> I just wish he'd have the courage to step down, he's a lovely man don't get me wrong, but not a not leader.


I think I've heard the figure of around 180,000 people joined the party with voting rights in the two day window. Hard to know their motives and which way they're leaning. If he hasn't jumped by now he'll wait to see if he's pushed.

If he does win this vote would those MPs who have spoken out so vehemently against him resign? Will there be a load of by-elections?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

havoc said:


> *I think I've heard the figure of around 180,000 people joined the party with voting rights in the two day window. Hard to know their motives and which way they're leaning.* If he hasn't jumped by now he'll wait to see if he's pushed.
> 
> If he does win this vote would those MPs who have spoken out so vehemently against him resign? Will there be a load of by-elections?


Not really, people joining and voting to keep him in so looses the next genral election. Simples

Thats how he got in last time a flood of people joining the Labour Party..


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't think it is as simple this time. Sure there are plenty of people who would join to keep him in to keep Labour weak but he won by such a huge majority last time it can't only have been Tory troublemakers. If people believe it was then after what happened last time surely more real Labour supporters would realise the danger and sign up this time.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

He is very popular amongst lefty leaning members of the public and I can see why, he speaks their language.

He seems to be a nice man, but doesn't appear to have the courage of his convictions and seems unable to make a decision to save his life. He often vanishes from sight at any sign of the smallest crisis. I agree with you, not a leader.

It is hard to determine the motives of all those currently joining the Labour Party, are they there to vote for Jeremy? If they are, as @Happy Paws says, they won't win the next election, nor have a credible opposition to the current one.
Whatever your views are, left, right, somewhere in the middle, a good opposition party keeps the elected party under control and stops barmy ideas becoming laws.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

kimthecat said:


> I think May has done very well so far in pmq and meeting merkel.


I thought Theresa May's performance at PMQ yesterday was outstanding.

Just in case you missed it:


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Siskin said:


> He often vanishes from sight at any sign of the smallest crisis. I agree with you, not a leader.


Things have been so mad lately I'm finding it quite refreshing that there's someone in it all who doesn't feel the need to speak unless they have something worth saying. He's never really had the support of the parliamentary MPs which is why I asked if many would resign if he won again. Would he be a different sort of leader with more left wing MPs and gain confidence with support? Is the time right for a good old fashioned left wing Labour Party?


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

If Corbyn wins (the party vote) and remains as Labour party leader I can see the bulk of MP's (the realists) breaking away to form a new Labour party, taking the bulk of Labour party MPs with it, fracturing the "Labour" vote roughly 60/40 (40 being Corbyns slice) and sounding the death knell for any effective opposition, in fact with so few MP's will "Corbyns Labour" actually be the opposition?


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

havoc said:


> Is the time right for a good old fashioned left wing Labour Party?


You mean a Union puppet party like Wilsons?


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Colliebarmy said:


> If Corbyn wins (the party vote) and remains as Labour party leader I can see the bulk of MP's (the realists) breaking away to form a new Labour party, taking the bulk of Labour party MPs with it, fracturing the "Labour" vote roughly 60/40 (40 being Corbyns slice) and sounding the death knell for any effective opposition, in fact with so few MP's will "Corbyns Labour" actually be the opposition?


I can't believe how incredibly stubborn Corbyn is. Owen offered Corbyn a job as party President to try and remove him as party leader. I think you maybe right that it will be the break up of the Labour Party if Corbyn does in deed win.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

KittenKong said:


> I don't think her comments towards Corbyn needed a lot of effort though. His days as Labour leader must surely now be numbered.


Corbyn is a weak Labour Leader. Someone else could be doing a better job at leading the party. I think Miliband was a better leader.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Colliebarmy said:


> If Corbyn wins (the party vote) and remains as Labour party leader I can see the bulk of MP's (the realists) breaking away to form a new Labour party, taking the bulk of Labour party MPs with it, fracturing the "Labour" vote roughly 60/40 (40 being Corbyns slice) and sounding the death knell for any effective opposition,


How quickly would/could that happen? If a centre party emerged would it take some of the Tory vote? Are we on track for coalition government to become the norm? There has been so much political turmoil I feel detached so am now interested in process rather than result.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

stockwellcat said:


> I can't believe how incredibly stubborn Corbyn is.


Presumably supporters and spin doctors would use the word 'determined' rather than stubborn


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

havoc said:


> Presumably supporters and spin doctors would use the word 'determined' rather than stubborn


Determined to do what though? Split the Labour Party up? Yes he is very determined to do that.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Colliebarmy said:


> You mean a Union puppet party like Wilsons?


Maybe. I'm not saying it's what I'd want, I wonder if it's what the electorate would vote for.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

havoc said:


> Presumably supporters and spin doctors would use the word 'determined' rather than stubborn


He is stubborn because he doesn't realise how weak he is and won't step aside. Labour is vulnerable at the moment and as long as Corbyn is at the helm the Conservative Party will keep winning GE after GE. That's why May said she hopes she has many more years with him in PMQs.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm aware of what she said, I'm interested in the possible outcomes. PMQs aren't much more than playground banter for TV. What if he doesn't get back in? Does that mean a quick GE while Labour still have to sort themselves out?


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I would welcome a Labour split, because very many people want to vote for a party that doesn't exist at the moment. There are a pile of people who want to vote for a JC style party but the PLP won't let them, and another pile of people who want to vote for a more central party, but have JC as leader. Better by far to split, be honest with the electorate and let them make the choice. And if there aren't enough people to get the JC party, or the OJ party in to power then so be it, back to campaigning until there are. There is no opposition at the moment and that is the most dangerous position we have been in for years.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

stockwellcat said:


> I thought Theresa May's performance at PMQ yesterday was outstanding.
> 
> Just in case you missed it:


So you think not answering any hard questions, side stepping most others and coming back with some smart arse quip to Corbyn when he asked a very serious question was a good performance? 

Was hoping she might get away from that, but it seems she's just another creation of the system 

I held such hopes for her integrity


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

rona said:


> So you think not answering any hard questions, side stepping most others and coming back with some smart arse quip to Corbyn was a good performance?
> 
> Was hoping she might get away from that, but it seems she's just another creation of the system
> 
> I held such hopes for her integrity


In my opinion May came across strong, authoritative and not willing to mess around as Corbyn was repeating questions from when Cameron was in power. She made it clear about the higher tier for first time buyers by explaining it to Corbyn in layman's terms. I understood what she meant on this issue. Yes I understand there are people struggling in society but she made it clear that they are looking at ways to help these people. Austerity seemed to be a subject Corbyn engaged in and May explained this as well, we are a country living within our means.

No I am not a Conservative supporter (yet), but I certainly will not supporting Labour at the moment either even though I paid for membership to this party (before Corbyn was in power) and I am certainly not paying £25 to vote on who should be next Labour leader as I don't like either of the candidates.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

stockwellcat said:


> No I am not a Conservative supporter, but I certainly will not support Labour at the moment either even though I paid for membership to this party


Interesting. I'm a lifelong Tory voter who is unlikely to vote for them again. I was at a dinner a week ago, the political split was fairly even and the the vast majority agreed they wouldn't know where to place their x in an election. Party loyalties seem to be tested across the political spectrum and at every social level. I did get the feeling a centre party would attract a portion of the Tory vote as well as the anti Corbyn labour vote if it played its cards right.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

KittenKong said:


> I don't think her comments towards Corbyn needed a lot of effort though. His days as Labour leader must surely now be numbered.


 I wish they were but I get the feeling he will be resurrected somehow.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

> I wish they were but I get the feeling he will be resurrected somehow.


Well his speech today might give other members of his party no choice but to re-elect him and get behind the party as he said:
http://news.sky.com/story/corbyn-warns-mps-get-behind-the-party-10508191


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

FeelTheBern said:


> I believe that our friend Dave was the king of Prime Minister's Questions. He always had great comebacks for the politicians who hurled insults at him.


 He was indeed.
People complain about the way the MP's act in PMQ but I love the humour , I think it would be very boring for them to listen to endless debates without anything to liven it up .


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

havoc said:


> I did get the feeling a centre party would attract a portion of the Tory vote as well as the anti Corbyn labour vote if it played its cards right.


 We have one , or did have ! The Libs Dens .

I remember Shirley Williams and the social democrats , such hope at the time when it was really needed.It all fizzled out . 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/onthisday/hi/dates/stories/march/26/newsid_2531000/2531151.stm
*1981: 'Gang of four' launches new party*
The Social Democrats have launched their new political party pledging to "reconcile the nation" and "heal divisions between classes".

At a crowded press conference in London, signalling the start of a massive media campaign to recruit supporters, the party outlined its hopes of breaking the political mould and of making significant gains at the next General Election.

The Gang of Four, the nick-name of the four Labour defectors who set up the SDP, outlined their hopes of winning, with the Liberals, a majority in the Commons.

Roy Jenkins, former Labour cabinet minister, David Owen, William Rodgers and Shirley Williams published a 12-point document covering elections, education and international co-operation. The party's proposals included calls to reform the political system, environmentally friendly policies, equality of opportunity for women and ethnic minorities, and a fairer distribution of wealth.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

havoc said:


> Maybe. I'm not saying it's what I'd want, I wonder if it's what the electorate would vote for.


No chance, the working class put Wilson, etc, in power, where is the working class now? not in terraced houses with a tin bath in front of the fire and cheese sarnies in a tin for dinner at work


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Colliebarmy said:


> where is the working class now? not in terraced houses with a tin bath in front of the fire and cheese sarnies in a tin for dinner at work


But we aren't in the 1960s and it could be we've been without a real party of the people for a long time. That the people are not living in exactly the same conditions as half a century ago isn't the issue. It's how they perceive their current condition relative to what they want.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

havoc said:


> But we aren't in the 1960s and it could be we've been without a real party of the people for a long time. That the people are not living in exactly the same conditions as half a century ago isn't the issue. It's how they perceive their current condition relative to what they want.


The unions are the death of the Labour party, bully boy block votes and trying to run the country IF Labour win a GE, Blair stopped that but Corbyn wont


----------

